# Test: Neck-Braces (BIKE Freeride)



## Leo_Marker (13. Oktober 2011)

In der neuen BIKE Freeride gibt es einen Testbericht zu Neck-Braces.

Funktion, Kommentare von Profi-Bikern, Test von drei Modellen.

Allerdings der Preis: 350/385/700 Euro. 

Ziemlich happig für sone Halskrause. 

Denke schon daran, mir sowas selbst zu basteln.


----------



## heifisch (13. Oktober 2011)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Denke schon daran, mir sowas selbst zu basteln.



Nicht dein Ernst?! 

So ein NeckBrace soll im Ernstfall die WirbelsÃ¤ule schÃ¼tzen und dich damit vor dem Rollstuhl bewahren. Ich selber fahre auch so ein Teil fÃ¼r 400â¬ (Leatt Brace DBX COMP II), ein Rollstuhl ist wesentlich teurer, ganz abgesehen davon, dass mein jetziges Leben damit im Eimer wÃ¤re. Das Brace hab ich mir nach einem einem heftigen Sturz gekauft und es bis heute nicht bereut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leo_Marker (13. Oktober 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst?!



Natürlich nicht, darum auch das Zwinker-Smiley hinter dem Selbstbastel-Vorschlag.

Aber ich mache mir Gedanken wegen meines Helms. Denn wie weit der Kopf abknicken kann, hängt ja auch von der Breite des Helms ab. Und da habe ich keinen Standard-MTB-Helm, sondern so einen "kugelrunden" Ski-Helm mit Kinnbügel. Und der ist halt etwas schmaler.

Ob so ein Neck-Brace dann noch so funktioniert wie vorgesehen?


----------



## heifisch (13. Oktober 2011)

Gut. Gut..

Der Helm sollte im Idealfall eine ebene AuflageflÃ¤che bieten, mindestens hinten. Wie sieht denn der Skihelm aus, Bild, Link?

Bei den teureren Modellen GPX Club und DBX Comp lÃ¤sst sich die HÃ¶he des Leatt hinten und vorne verstellen und somit auf verschiedene Helme, Jackets und Strecken einstellen. Die 100â¬ plus im Vergleich zu den billigeren Modellen bei denen das nicht geht sind mMn gut angelegt. 

Du solltest auch beachten, ob der KinnbÃ¼gel das aushÃ¤lt. SchlieÃlich wird er beim Neck Brace von unten her belastet, wenn der Kopf nach vorne schleudert. 

Stelle am Besten mal ein Bild vom Helm rein.


----------



## Leo_Marker (13. Oktober 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ich selber fahre auch so ein Teil für 400 (Leatt Brace DBX COMP II)



Und wie geht das mit dem Safety-Jacket zusammen? Schnallst du das drüber oder drunter fest?

Ich frage nur, weil ich im Bikepark öfters Biker sehe, die Neck-Brace ohne Rückenpanzer fahren. Liegt das am Ende daran, daß beides zusammen nicht so richtig geht?


----------



## ollum104 (13. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## heifisch (13. Oktober 2011)

Geht sehrwohl. Manche finden T-shirtstyle aber cooler, wobei dadrunter meinst schon nen Rückenprotektor ist, den man nur nicht sieht. 
Ich hab mein Leatt über dem Jacket mit den beiliegenden Gurten fixiert. Die sind wichtig, damit das Leatt in der richtigen Position bleibt und sich nicht verschiebt.

@ollum104
Der Helm und das Leatt Brace sollten sich in der normalen Fahrposition nicht berühren. Dh. das Leatt muss anders fixiert werden, z.B. mit den beiliegenden Gurten.


----------



## ollum104 (13. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## DH-Rida (17. Oktober 2011)

weis einer ob en leatt mit der ixs battle jacke evo zusammenpasst ? 
weil der rückenprotektor ja recht weit nach oben geht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Oktober 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Leatt hat über der Protektoren-Jacke hat mMn absolut nichts zu suchen.



Bitte begründen!


----------



## heifisch (18. Oktober 2011)

Auf die Begründung bin ich auch mal gespannt. Leatt hat mWn das inzwischen sogar offiziell freigegeben. Ist MMn auch sinnvoller, solang das Leatt rutschsicher angezogen ist, so wird die einwirkende Kraft über die Finne auf Rückenprotektor, bzw. Brustpanzer übertragen und so die Fläche vervielfacht, die Kraft die so auf eine einzelne Fläche einwirkt wird so geringer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (18. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## DH-Rida (18. Oktober 2011)

im test steht aber, das in der anleitung von leatt ausdrücklich steht das der brace direkt auf dem körper getragen werden muss, aber das scheint niemanden zu interessieren, sieht man ja bei den Pros (Atherton und Co) 

wobei ich das über dem rücken-/brustpanzer tragen auch sinnvoller finde, da bei einem sturz ja die kraftspitze an der finne auf die wirbelsäule doch recht stark wird, es ist zwar das genick geschützt aber 20 cm weiter unten geht trotzdem alles auf die wirbelsäule


----------



## heifisch (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man, wie ich, im Nackenschutzthread im DDD-Bereich mitließt erfährt man, dass laut Pyro, das Leatt auch offiziell für das Tragen über dem Panzer zugelassen wurde. Das im Freeridetest verwundert mich auch.


----------



## Red-Stone (18. Oktober 2011)

Hätte zudem im Test gerne noch das Alpine-Stars gesehen...


----------



## DH-Rida (19. Oktober 2011)

der alpinestars is ja kein offizieller bike-neckbrace, und die drei vorgestelten modelle sind auch die momentanen marktführer


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ach nein?

http://alpinestarsinc.com/cycling/neck_supports.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Rida (19. Oktober 2011)

ok, der is mir neu, kannte bis jz blos den für MX den sehr viele fürs bike nehmen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Oktober 2011)

Es wird das gleiche sein. Jedenfalls wird es auch gezielt für's Biken angeboten und es werden ja auch Profis gesponsort.


----------



## Red-Stone (19. Oktober 2011)

@ DH-Rida:

Der Moveo wurde explizit fürs Motorrad entwickelt und nun auch im MTB-Bereich vermarktet.
Das Leatt ist in der MTB-Variante DBX bis auf die Polsterung identisch mit der Motorrad-Variante GPX.
Das A-Stars ist für MX und Enduro entwickelt worden und wird zudem von vielen MTB-Profi's gefahren.

Ich denke alle Neck-Braces haben ihren Ursprung im MX-Bereich. Da sich der MTB-Sport jedoch immer extremer entwickelt ist eine Nutzung derartiger Schutzkleidung immer angebrachter.

Ich für meinen Teil fahre das A-Stars.


----------



## Leo_Marker (19. Oktober 2011)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Ich denke alle Neck-Braces haben ihren Ursprung im MX-Bereich.



Tja, und da liegt auch das Problem. Die MX-Fahrer sitzen etwas "gemütlicher" auf ihrem Motorrad, während die MTB-Fahrer doch ganz ordentlich auf ihrem Radl rumturnen. Und da stört die eingeschränkte Beweglichkeit des Kopfes doch wesentlich mehr.

Das habe ich in dem Freeride-Test zwischen den Zeilen auch irgendwie rausgelesen: "Die Dinger sind zwar sch**ße und nerven. Aber was tut man nicht alles, um einem Genickbruch zu entgehen."


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2011)

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, mich nervt mein Leatt inzwischen garnicht mehr. Ich bemerke es nur noch, wenn ich mich nach hinten umdrehen will, aber das macht man beim normalen Fahren ja garnicht.


----------



## Red-Stone (19. Oktober 2011)

Klar ist deine Bewegungsfreiheit etwas eingeschränkt. Deshalb hab ich mich auch für das A-Stars entschieden, weil es sehr flach baut. Kann natürlich sein, dass die Schutzwirkung dann nicht so gut ist, aber wohl immer noch besser als ohne.

Habs bislang nur in Lac Blanc getestet, und da störte es mich an sich nicht. Am Anfang und beim langsamen Fahren merkt man es, aber wenn man dann mit Vollgas die Strecke runterdübelt, krieg ich nix mehr vom Brace mit. Bin dann voll aufs Fahren konzentriert. Behindert hat das Teil mich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Leo_Marker (19. Oktober 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, mich nervt mein Leatt inzwischen garnicht mehr.



Kritikpunkte waren wohl:
- Kopf ins Genick wenn steil nach unten macht Probleme
- Bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und vielen kleinen Schlägen knallt der Helm ständig auf dem Plastik auf
- Beim Sprung zieht man die Schultern hoch und stößt dabei das Neck-Brace gegen den Helm

Kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab den Test selber hier rumfliegen, hab ihn auch gelesen.

Ich kann das nicht bestätigen, viel eher hab ich mich gefragt, ob die das Teil überhaupt richtig eingestellt haben. Das ist nämlich ein bisschen eine Spielerei.
Wenn man den Gurt anlegt dann hauts einem das Teil auch nicht hoch. Das teurer kann man hinten und vorne in der Höhe verstellen, sodass man eben im Steilen doch was sieht. Die Schraube ist etwas versteckt, aber zu finden. 
Hängt natürlich auch immer etwas mit dem Helm zusammen, wie gut die Bewegungsfreihheit ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Kritikpunkte waren wohl:
> - Kopf ins Genick wenn steil nach unten macht Probleme
> - Bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und vielen kleinen Schlägen knallt der Helm ständig auf dem Plastik auf
> - Beim Sprung zieht man die Schultern hoch und stößt dabei das Neck-Brace gegen den Helm
> ...



Ich also ich merke seit der ersten Ausfahrt nicht von meinem Leatt GPX Club. Demzufolge musste ich mich auch an nichts gewöhnen.
Das einzige, was ich noch etwas nachvollziehen kann, ist Kopf ins Genick bei Steilstücken, aber selbst da hab ich mit meinem Helm und dem Leatt Club keine Probleme.
5 meiner Kumpels fahren das GPX Club und keiner hat bisher über derartige Probleme geklagt.


----------



## Leo_Marker (20. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ich also ich merke seit der ersten Ausfahrt nicht von meinem Leatt GPX Club.



Da stellt sich aber unweigerlich das Problem: Je mehr Bewegungsfreiheit der Kopf beim Fahren hat, desto mehr Bewegungsfreiheit hat er dann auch beim Unfall. Und damit steigt dann wieder das Verletzungsrisiko.

Also: Je bequemer, desto wirkungsloser.

Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich... Der verletzungsfreie Bewegungspielraum ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich größer, als du selbst den Kopf egal in welche Richtung bewegen kannst.
Und wenn ich das dann mal so ausprobiere, wann bei mir das Leatt die Bewegung stoppt, dann ist das noch mehr als ausreichend auch wenn ich durch Krafteinwirkung noch nen Sicherheitsaufschlag berücksichtige.

EDIT: Kann den Test aus der Freeride mal bitte jemand einscannen? Komme im Moment leider nicht dazu mir eine zu kaufen.


----------



## DH-Rida (21. Oktober 2011)




----------



## heifisch (21. Oktober 2011)

Das solltest du schnell wieder rausnehmen, da wurden schon einige wegen verklagt!


----------



## weapon1 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Will mir ein brace holen, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden zwischen dem 5.5 DBX, Atlas crank, ortema onb v3.0 oder das Ufo Nns. Hat jemand erfahrung mit einem der Braves oder sogar mehreren die er vergleichen konnte?

THX


----------



## Spargelsofa (30. Mai 2014)

@weapon1 Guck dich am besten hier mal um http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nackenschutz.303214/page-177#post-12027641


----------

